# SE MI coyote hunting--what guns



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

In SE Michigan can I use a .22 or other type of rifle to hunt coyotes or am I forced to use a shotgun? I want to do some early season coyote hunting but just don't know what guns I can use.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have had same problem - trying to get the right answer. Go on the DNR website - the "ask a question" section. From what I have found, is you can use your deer rifle (.223, .243, or whatever) as long as it is not during the deer season. I am still worried about testing this out. 

Be safe, check with the local CO.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I am pretty sure you can use your deer rifles in the day and only .22 or smaller rimfire or shotgun at night.NO rifles or handguns from Nov15-30 in the shotgun zone.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I think they changed the law last year about night time hunting where you can't use even a .22 at night but I am not certain. I haven't hunted coyotes in over 12 years so things have definitely changed since then.


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

Page 32: Nighttime Raccoon and Predator Hunting

Fox and Coyote:

Open Season: Oct. 15-March 1

Legal type of Hunting: With game or predator call only. Firearm may be loaded or arrow nocked only when using call

Legal Devices: Only a .22 or smaller caliber rimfire rifle or handgun, or shotgun with loads other than buckshot, slug, ball or cut shell, or bow and arrow.

Except no rifles or handguns from Nov. 15 - Nov. 30.

Coyote (damage control):

Open season: Sept 15-Oct. 14 and March 1-March 31

Legal type of Hunting: Only on private lands when doing or about to do damage, landowners and guests only, with game or predator call only. Firarms may be loaded or arrow nocked only when using call.

Legal devices: [same as above.]




Hopefully, this answers your question.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> Thanks.


Yep, no problem.


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

You might want to check with the township office that your hunting. There are some townships in Macomb county that have more restrictive laws on about what you can or can't hunt with. I know it's been 15+ years since I looked into it and some townships you can hunt small game but only with a shotgun and #4 shot or smaller. I called each individual township office to get this info.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Its hard to find but you can get #2 lead shotshells, biggest lead load that is 'other than buckshot.'

What about a super heavy goose load like BB/T shot, etc? That won't be lead, but if you are willing to pay $$$ for Heavishot, tungsten polymer, etc. I bet it would do a job on a yote.

Been a while since I researched all the shot sizes, I guess I have to do more homework!


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

hevishot is making a load just for coyotes, called dead coyote, it's essentially steel in #4 buck the amount of shots your gonna take is worth the money you spend on it.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

If you are restricted to 'other than buckshot' I think I would go with BB -BBB HeviShot. Not enough pellets in anything larger anyway to throw a decent pattern past 25 yards.

BTW - Big pellets is where 3" and 3.5" shells can really make a difference: larger shot loads = more pellets = denser patterns at longer ranges. 

Like you said, $$$ per shot is high but how many shots are you going to take?


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

While you can't shot buck at night....#4 buck out of a Pattern Master might surprise many.

While smaller shot will work at close range, a friend of mine had a hole in his shot string across the snow last year.....you could see where the yote had been when he shot. That 10 ga has killed a bunch of yotes but sometimes, bigger shot is far more effective.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I use T shot steel by Remington and it does wonders.


Remember, you can not use a centerfire rifle below the rifle line...... period.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

UP Tracker, The only thing you can't use a centerfire for in zone three is deer. Other that that you can use a 50 BMG if you like. I shoot coyote with a 223 and partner uses a 243. This year we are both using and have been using 204 Rugers....period!  

Skinner 2


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Skinner 2 said:


> UP Tracker, The only thing you can't use a centerfire for in zone three is deer. Other that that you can use a 50 BMG if you like. I shoot coyote with a 223 and partner uses a 243. This year we are both using and have been using 204 Rugers....period!
> 
> Skinner 2


I like my 22-250s and 243s.............sometimes the 25-06....Last 25-06 wound up being a short range 20 yard shot on a red fox.....wasnt pretty thats for sure. Thats the fun of using centerfires...........Never know when you will need the extended range.
Got a new Bushmaster AR15 for the daughter for P-dogs out west next year.........cuts down on reloading the mags lol. The girl can shoot thats for sure. 223s are cheap......especially when Dad buys at wholesale........come on Spring..................


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

They all sound like good calibers. I like the 204 as we can see the impact. My 223 is pretty good for this as long as the scpoe is turned down. Other than that I would have to jump up to 7mm Mag and I have no intention on using it for calling coyotes.

I just find it odd all the confusion about centerfires in zone three. People read more into whats printed.


Skinner 2


----------



## Waterwolf55 (Sep 8, 2003)

the new 17 cals are rim fires can you use them after dark?


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

.22RF and smaller.

Skinner 2


----------

